# Weekly challenge - 9/29 - 10/5   I’m late, I’m late, I’m late!  I BLUE it.



## SquarePeg (Sep 29, 2018)

Sorry all.  I try to post the challenge on Thursday night or a Friday to start on Saturday because weekends can quickly get away from me... which is exactly what happened.  

With the shorter time frame remaining, let’s make it a relatively accessible challenge this week that shouldn’t require any planning ahead.  For this week’s challenge, post photos that feature the color blue.  The sky and the ocean/water are allowed but let’s try to be more creative and observant than that with at least 1 or 2 for the week that have a different blue subject or accent.  

As always post only new photos.  Get out there and shoot!


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 29, 2018)

Oh what luck! I just took some pictures of a blue car.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## CherylL (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## HeyHeyUW (Sep 30, 2018)

Now that Fall is here in Seattle it’s all about steel blue. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 1, 2018)

Seattle appeared to have some beautiful scenery from the air @HeyHeyUW.


----------



## Fujidave (Oct 1, 2018)

Two from today, X-T3 + XF 50mm f2, it is now working great.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 1, 2018)

A couple from the airport at night. Taxiway lights are blue.


----------



## Fujidave (Oct 1, 2018)

A lot more blue and then just a touch of blue from today.  The small black bits are flies on the face on the 1st.

1


 

2


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 1, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> A lot more blue and then just a touch of blue from today.  The small black bits are flies on the face on the 1st.
> 
> 1
> View attachment 163873
> ...



So, what's the story on the snails?


----------



## Fujidave (Oct 1, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > A lot more blue and then just a touch of blue from today.  The small black bits are flies on the face on the 1st.
> ...



A while ago here in town we had dog ones that they called Snowdogs, they were dotted around town for a while then sold off for a charity.  It was so good that they have decided to use snails this time.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 1, 2018)

Love in a bowl


 

2. Good investment


 

3. My invest


----------



## CherylL (Oct 1, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Love in a bowl
> View attachment 163876
> 
> 2. Good investment
> ...



I like the first one best.  Blue & yellow compliment each other?  I'm not that versed on the color wheel.  The reflections add to the photo.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 1, 2018)

CherylL said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Love in a bowl
> ...


They do, nice notice.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 1, 2018)

My fingers were turning blue.  First snow yesterday and below freezing temps all day today.
Fall day petunias.  Helios 44-2  2/58,  f2.


----------



## Fujidave (Oct 1, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Love in a bowl
> View attachment 163876
> 
> 2. Good investment
> ...



Like them all JC, but the first one is a cracker.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 1, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Love in a bowl




Wow jc that first shot is sweet.  Nice shine and reflections, great color and love the dof there.  Lens?  Settings?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 1, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Love in a bowl
> ...


Heck, I don't know. Probably 1.4, ISO 800, 1/60th, spot meter, and a hail Mary. I am such a crappy photog. I am a guesser and a bless'r .


----------



## CherylL (Oct 1, 2018)

smithdan said:


> My fingers were turning blue.  First snow yesterday and below freezing temps all day today.
> Fall day petunias.  Helios 44-2  2/58,  f2.
> 
> View attachment 163886



I think that is purple, but maybe @smoke665 can tell us for sure


----------



## snowbear (Oct 1, 2018)

cmw3_d750_2079.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan (Oct 1, 2018)

CherylL said:


> smithdan said:
> 
> 
> > My fingers were turning blue.  First snow yesterday and below freezing temps all day today.
> ...



Think you're right.  Put those up because they were morether blue than these (ahem) purple ones.  Promise to find some blue stuff tomorrow.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 2, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Love in a bowl
> ...


Thanks, I'll check when I get back home. It was the 35 1.4 , XP2. I know I shot it at 1.4 looking at it, I'm almost sure it is ISO800, SS is the question. I like the lens for the most part because you can get close but it is a PITA to manual focus at 1.4. Custom chrome setting (bumped contrast, -2 sharp, if I recall correctly). That bowl is like 20K


----------



## smithdan (Oct 2, 2018)

The  Beekeeper.                                                                  (paper mache/mixed media)  Catherine Smith.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 2, 2018)

smithdan said:


> View attachment 163934
> The  Beekeeper.                                                                  (paper mache/mixed media)  Catherine Smith.


That is so beautiful


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 2, 2018)

XP2, 80mm, F2.8 at 1/30s. OIS works pretty darn good here.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 2, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> smithdan said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 163934
> ...



Thanks jc.  It's one of my daughter's pieces.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 2, 2018)

smithdan said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > smithdan said:
> ...


Wow, major, over the top, talent.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 2, 2018)

smithdan said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > smithdan said:
> ...



Wow, very talented!


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 2, 2018)

Autumn Sunset


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 2, 2018)

oldhippy said:


> Autumn Sunset
> View attachment 163943



Gorgeous!


----------



## photoflyer (Oct 2, 2018)

Not much of a photo but it does have "blue" in it


----------



## photoflyer (Oct 2, 2018)

...and this one is so blue it's "green".


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## oldhippy (Oct 2, 2018)

Baby Blue


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm not a serious collector by any means, but I do have a small collection of original bad art. I got most of my pieces years ago before I ever knew there was a museum dedicated to bad art:
Museum of Bad Art - Wikipedia

Here's one of my collection
Unknown title, unknown artist, but the theme is pretty clear.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 3, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> I'm not a serious collector by any means, but I do have a small collection of original bad art. I got most of my pieces years ago before I ever knew there was a museum dedicated to bad art:
> Museum of Bad Art - Wikipedia
> 
> Here's one of my collection
> ...


I would say it is outsider art but not bad.


----------



## photoflyer (Oct 3, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Unknown title, unknown artist, but the theme is pretty clear.



Made me laugh.   Take it to "Antiques Road Show."  Who knows!


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 3, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> I would say it is outsider art but not bad.



I am conflicted about calling anybody's art "bad". "Outsider" is a much better term. For me, though, I know I've created many bad photographs, and as a musician, played a lot of bad music. I like how the MOBA responds to the criticism of calling art "bad"

From wiki:
"The museum has been criticized for being anti-art, but the founders deny this, responding that its collection is a tribute to the sincerity of the artists who persevered with their art despite something going horribly wrong in the process. According to co-founder Marie Jackson, "We are here to celebrate an artist's right to fail, gloriously."


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 3, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I would say it is outsider art but not bad.
> ...


I'm pretty sure it closed down as well. I was familiar with it at one time.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 3, 2018)

I was kind of glad for this challenge because I needed some motivation to finish the color roll in my Nikon FM. I am not into color film all that much and always feel naked without a second shooter, I have my F2 but I want to get it serviced by Sover Wong because it is prestine but needs a lube and adjustment, probably next year before I send it to him.

Accomplished in two beautiful, lunch days to start the challenge. The color roll helped me clean up the color processing for the time being. I got to know my 35 f2 a little at a distant which was helpful. I also realized I am getting lazy because of digital. It really makes me think about doing away with it.

These are not great as I am not a landscape photog at the moment but I enjoy viewing them. So, in conclusion... the challenge motivated me, provided insight on my approach, and was fun because it motivated me to step into the frame. TPF

1.


 

2.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 3, 2018)

I love old barns, JC.


----------



## DennyN (Oct 3, 2018)

UNO!


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## smithdan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Derrel (Oct 4, 2018)

Which one of us has to sleep on the wet spot? iPhone SE, at lunch time.


----------



## waday (Oct 4, 2018)

Blue by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Oct 4, 2018)

Blue by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Oct 4, 2018)

Bluish bubble today, or blue jeans




Caught in a Bubble by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan (Oct 4, 2018)

After the First Frost

superia 4oo in D76 1:1.   Epson V500 on colour settings.
blue compliments of Elements 9.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 5, 2018)

Ooops, sorry it's a blue sky...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 5, 2018)

DanOstergren said:


> Ooops, sorry it's a blue sky...



It makes me blue as well, because I don't look like that


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## snowbear (Oct 5, 2018)

Derrel said:


> View attachment 164027
> 
> Which one of us has to sleep on the wet spot? iPhone SE, at lunch time.


Man - now we gotta mark the thread title NSFW!


----------



## photoflyer (Oct 5, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> View attachment 164055



Now that is what I think of for a challenge like this.  Simple, stark, contrast.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 5, 2018)

Restigouche River from the family cottage.


----------



## Fujidave (Oct 5, 2018)

Blue Alien spotted singing today


----------



## Fujidave (Oct 5, 2018)

Jamie today in blue.


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 5, 2018)

Love the fishhead on your singer Dave!


----------



## Fujidave (Oct 5, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Love the fishhead on your singer Dave!



Thank you Jeff, some people who were dancing had wolves heads and a bear head on so god knows what was happening.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 5, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 164048
> 
> View attachment 164049



My first thought was ethereal.  Really like this one.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 5, 2018)

1 Birdhouse for a Blue bird!




2 Blue Light Special


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2018)

Crows.cropped from horizontal, iPhone SE shot. 1/3000 second at f/2.2, ISO 25.

 The one at the top has a whole walnut held in its beak. I shot this today at lunch as a "murder of crows" flew around and around near where I was.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 19, 2018)

Morning Layers


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 9, 2019)




----------

